
Google Will Limit Cross-Site Tracking in Chrome by Default Starting in February - slynn12
https://adexchanger.com/privacy/google-will-limit-cross-site-tracking-in-chrome-by-default-starting-in-february/
======
user8364
> As long as ad tech companies and publishers with proprietary technology
> label their cookies as SameSite=none, nothing will change

